# Relocation Service in Mexico City



## kabb (Jul 4, 2014)

Has anyone used a relocation service in Mexico City that they would recommend? My husband's company is considering opening an office there and we would be moving with our two children. We need help with location orientation, housing, schools, etc. and because his company does not currently have an office there, they do not have anyone from HR who is familiar with Mexico. 

I've received some helpful tips on the other posts I've made regarding schools, but I think we need to just come down there and have someone familiar with the city show us around and answer our questions.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

I'm going to assume that your husband's company has already identified legal and/or accounting assistance in Mexico City; probably acouple of "firms" which will handle the appropriate matters ... including immigration for your husband and the family. Having no prior HR or relocation experience in the city my suggestion is that your husband, or you, speak with these professionals to seek their advice based on prior experience they likely have had. Search the internet, also, for the website for the *Newcomers Club Mexico City*. The Club may be a good resource point for you for the local questions (schools, relocation, etc.) and I believe there is a forum which is part of the website where you can post questions. Rules of this particular forum do not permit providing a link to websites such as that one.


----------



## kabb (Jul 4, 2014)

Thank you.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

I have a good friend who did corporate relocation from Canada [retired now]. He said you hire a local relocation company, that in your case would be an American company that does relocations to Mexico City. Not the other way around. This is for moving your stuff [logistics] and taking care of Customs and local movers etc.

For getting settled in I would presume you would need a local contact that is knowlegable of the things you need and a visit there before relocating.


----------

